# 500gm cylinder



## kellyboy47 (3 Apr 2013)

Hi Peeps,

I have a 60 litre tank which I am going to attempt to aquascape and wondered... if I were to buy a disposable 500gm JBL or D-D cylinder and use a solenoid to shut it off at night how long it would last roughly ?
Cheers
Trev


----------



## Manrock (3 Apr 2013)

I use a disposable DD 500g on my (quite heavily planted) 170 litre tank (on for 10hrs a day) , drop checker lime green and it lasts about 3 months. It's 25 quid a pop though! If you find a cheaper alternative the same size (a FE wont fit my set-up) please let me know.


----------



## NattyAntlers (3 Apr 2013)

I was using, in fact I still use until I run out and switch to a 2kg FE, disposable 600 g bottles on a 90l that would last over a month and a half but it depends on how much you need in relation to the light you have etc, I am currently running 48w but about 10 inches above the water for 6-7 hours a day via an internal Co2 reactor.
How efficient this is with Co2 I have no idea

I dont think that those are the best value for disposable Co2 I used to get mine here for 600g

CO2 Gas Cylinder (600g)

or failing that here for 390g or 600g
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_217424_langId_-1_categoryId_255210

The threads are the same I believe.

Just seen the above so there you go, it really is "how long is a piece of string"


----------



## kellyboy47 (3 Apr 2013)

Manrock said:


> I use a disposable DD 500g on my (quite heavily planted) 170 litre tank (on for 10hrs a day) , drop checker lime green and it lasts about 3 months. It's 25 quid a pop though! If you find a cheaper alternative the same size (a FE wont fit my set-up) please let me know.


 
Thanks for the info...I have a refillable Dennerle cylinder which I purchased secondhand which I am going to take to Maidenhead Aquatics this weekend to see if they will swap for a full JBL 500gm (£19.99)...mind you they said that if
it wasn't attached to the black stand then their suppliers would not refill it !! 
if not I might go down the DD route


----------



## kellyboy47 (3 Apr 2013)

NattyAntlers said:


> I was using, in fact I still use until I run out and switch to a 2kg FE, disposable 600 g bottles on a 90l that would last over a month and a half but it depends on how much you need in relation to the light you have etc, I am currently running 48w but about 10 inches above the water for 6-7 hours a day via an internal Co2 reactor.
> How efficient this is with Co2 I have no idea
> 
> I dont think that those are the best value for disposable Co2 I used to get mine here for 600g
> ...


 
Well the tank is a Juwel Korall 60 which has its own hood with a 15w T8 lamp...not sure yet how long the lights would be on for ...what sort of regulator would fit on these Machine Mart cylinders ?


----------



## NattyAntlers (3 Apr 2013)

I was using a Hydor NRG green advanced reg that has a adaptor but changed to a DD reg and the adaptor fits that.
I am pretty sure that all the disposable bottles have the same size threads.

Doesnt the refillable bottle you have use the same thread size as an FE, from looking recently I think thats the standard for any refillable co2 bottle, the disposable thread is a lot smaller.


----------



## linkinruss (3 Apr 2013)

I use a Sodastream bottle on my 120 which is roughly 425g 
On for 8 hours a day...inject quite a lot...lasts around 45 days


----------



## kellyboy47 (3 Apr 2013)

NattyAntlers said:


> I was using a Hydor NRG green advanced reg that has a adaptor but changed to a DD reg and the adaptor fits that.
> I am pretty sure that all the disposable bottles have the same size threads.
> 
> Doesnt the refillable bottle you have use the same thread size as an FE, from looking recently I think thats the standard for any refillable co2 bottle, the disposable thread is a lot smaller.


 
Yes looks like it...only thing is I havn't got a regulator / solenoid for the Dennerle bottle so am on the lookout for one


----------



## kellyboy47 (3 Apr 2013)

linkinruss said:


> I use a Sodastream bottle on my 120 which is roughly 425g
> On for 8 hours a day...inject quite a lot...lasts around 45 days


 
 Oh thats interesting...where do you get them from and how much ?


----------



## Manrock (3 Apr 2013)

NattyAntlers said:


> I dont think that those are the best value for disposable Co2 I used to get mine here for 600g CO2 Gas Cylinder (600g)


 
That is a much better price! Thanks for that...I assume the thread will fit the DD regulator from what I've read above?


----------



## linkinruss (3 Apr 2013)

kellyboy47 said:


> Oh thats interesting...where do you get them from and how much ?


I got my setup from co2supermarket.co.uk
I am though moving to an FE setup once my last bottle finishes.
The Sodastream bottles can be bought at £10 at a time. You just return your empty bottle for an exchange.


----------



## NattyAntlers (4 Apr 2013)

Manrock said:


> I assume the thread will fit the DD regulator from what I've read above?


 
As your already using a disposable bottle I would think it will.


----------

